# Khan's New Bling!



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

This may be a duplicate for some of you on facebook! Just have to show off his new collar.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

now, there's a beauty.....


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Wow. Like a movie star collar.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Saw it on facebook.....and I still love it!! :becky:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

LOVE it!!!! Looks great on him.....


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

AWESOME! Where'd you get it?


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

That looks amazing on him!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Wow that collar is really nice!


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

jdatwood said:


> AWESOME! Where'd you get it?


Jon, This is the one from Collar Mania that I was talking about last week. It sparked the website discussion between you and Lisa!!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

collar mania...hateful place.....LOL

i do believe that's where malia's and bubba's new collars and matching leashes came from.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

magicre said:


> collar mania...hateful place.....LOL
> 
> i do believe that's where malia's and bubba's new collars and matching leashes came from.


I know right!! I have never been such a collar junkie until I got Khan's Superman one in November. Since then, he is on #3, and Shelby has 1 collar/leash combo (Little monkeys on it since that's one of her nicknames!) and another really cute "girlie" pattern. Not to mention the GC I got for several people for Christmas!!


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

That's a gorgeous collar! 

I am such a collar junkie. Collar Mania is deadly. Deeken has 11 collars right now and that's after going through and donating a bunch of them. I'm not allowing myself to buy anymore for a good while (well except for a Paco once I decide on a design...)


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Khan said:


> Jon, This is the one from Collar Mania that I was talking about last week. It sparked the website discussion between you and Lisa!!


I REALLY wish I had the patience to shop there... :redface:


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

magicre said:


> collar mania...hateful place.....LOL
> 
> i do believe that's where malia's and bubba's new collars and matching leashes came from.


No, yours came from Red Dog Collars, red martingale dog collars, red dog leases and red step-in harnesses for the Valentines Day Dog! :wink:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Scarlett_O' said:


> No, yours came from Red Dog Collars, red martingale dog collars, red dog leases and red step-in harnesses for the Valentines Day Dog! :wink:


as always, you are correct.....what ever would i do without you


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

magicre said:


> as always, you are correct.....what ever would i do without you


HAHA, I only know cause that is where Brody's Irish collar came from as well!!:tongue:


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

I think Quinn's next collar will be the rust on the inside lined in the silver with his name embroidered. Is there an option for the two colors together or did you just email her?


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

jdatwood said:


> I REALLY wish I had the patience to shop there... :redface:


Why do you not have the patience to shop in there?


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

werecatrising said:


> I think Quinn's next collar will be the rust on the inside lined in the silver with his name embroidered. Is there an option for the two colors together or did you just email her?


Emmie, I didn't go through the order process since the one I originally ordered she ran out of. We were going back and forth on email, so I just asked her if she could make it a double. I'm sure if you were doing an actual order you would just add the second fabric code into the special instruction section. Can't wait to see Quinn in that. Those colors on him will look really good.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

You can also just email her with the fabric codes that you want, describe it, and she will make up an order forum for you....Ive done that a few times!:thumb:


----------

